# Conductor Riccardo Muti speaks about his profession



## arturs86

Hi there!

Just watched a video of Riccardo Muti accepting the Musician of the Year Award from Musical America.

Watch it till the end


----------



## sospiro

Thanks for the link - I'm going to watch it later.

Have just read this. Is it a reliable source?



> The Chicago Symphony Orchestra's music director, Riccardo Muti, who has been hospitalized since fainting and falling off the podium at yesterday's CSO rehearsal, will undergo surgery on Monday to repair fractures he suffered in the fall.


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> Thanks for the link - I'm going to watch it later.
> 
> Have just read this. Is it a reliable source?


I think it is, Annie.
Poor Maestro Mutti, I hope he's OK.


----------



## graaf

arturs86 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Just watched a video of Riccardo Muti accepting the Musician of the Year Award from Musical America.
> 
> Watch it till the end


great speech, thanks!


----------



## Tschaikowsky

I read the same about his falling and injuries, hope he's ok and has a speedy recovery.


----------



## arturs86

Wow .. i didn't know about this accident. I hope that he'll be fine.

He's such a talented person.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

They even announced it on my local classical music radio station along with other news! It's like Classical Music World drama. It's awful it happened though.


----------



## sospiro

Official statement from CSO. Sounds really bad.









Get well soon Maestro.


----------



## KJohnson

I love hearing conductors talk! They usually have a great sense of humor. Comes with the profession.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, now I know how to conduct Shubert's Unfinished Symphony. Very well done.


----------



## wingracer

Fabulous, thank you for sharing that and may he get well soon.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Very talented maestro, I hope he gets more successful in the future.


----------



## kv466

This guy is awesome...one of my first favs


----------

